# Dayan ZhanChi for $11.99!!!



## Lochran (Jul 29, 2011)

i saw on lightake http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White_1ST_Gen-44613 
even though it says 1st gen dayan magic cube the Pieces look the same as the zhanchi. Maybe they made a mistake but i dont know so if u are reading this 2 days after i wrote this post and lightake changed it then dont blame me


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 29, 2011)

I wonder why they called it a "1st gen"...


----------



## Lochran (Jul 29, 2011)

maybe they put the wrong picture


----------



## RafaelChan (Jul 30, 2011)

its the Dayan Zhanchi prototype version


----------



## minime12358 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yah, most likely without torpedoes.
Once I get my stock in, I hopefully will be selling them for around that price. (that is, with torpedoes )


----------



## cubernya (Jul 30, 2011)

If it's the prototype then basically it's an anchorless ZhanChi


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 30, 2011)

No, there are torpedoes with it. Look at the left-hand side of the first picture.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 30, 2011)

This is completly legit, RafealChan is right, it's the prototype version. But I heard that those arn't any different. I don't see why anyone would buy this when the consumer version is only $13.00 on Cube Depot (http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2523032)


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm still confused. The first Zhanchi prototype didn't have torpedo-pieces. In the provided picture, there are. If this is the second prototype, then why is it called "1st gen"?


----------



## Lochran (Jul 30, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I'm still confused. The first Zhanchi prototype didn't have torpedo-pieces. In the provided picture, there are. If this is the second prototype, then why is it called "1st gen"?



I totally agree with u


----------



## Bapao (Aug 5, 2011)

The 1st gen prototype doesn't have the DaYan logo on the center caps, this does. Somethings fishy here...
Wonder why the other dealers haven't started raging yet like they normally do? 

Sorry for bumping this btw.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 5, 2011)

it says 3x3x3 Dayan V ZhanChi.... and the pictures have torpedos. this is a zhanchi lol.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 6, 2011)

After asking about it, they have re-named it. Now you might know what it is.


----------



## mazter2010 (Sep 8, 2011)

I paid 15USD for my zhanchi, and I got a lingyun -.-


----------



## Goosly (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice bump


----------

